# BFN from a blasto transfer



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi,

Just looking for some advice really.  

I had a single blasto put back.....8 days later I started bleeding.  Tested the following day and got a very faint positive, but after that only negatives.    My OTD was on Monday, obviously still a negative....and I've finally finished bleeding now.

Has anyone else had the same experience?  Is there any advice you can give regarding questions for my follow up appointment?  Someone has suggested low progesterone - I was on crinone, and as far as I was aware was absorbing it fine.  Any other suggestions?  I would just like to go into my follow up next month with a little bit of info, so at least I can ask some questions.

We do have a couple of frosties, so obviously I want to maximise my chances for those, before putting myself through another fresh cycle.

Thanks

ClareXX


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Clare - Sorry to hear about your BFN 

Not had the experience of a positive test, but have had 3 BFNs and bled early in the 2ww (around 8/9 days). On my third cycle I had my progesterone levels checked to make sure I was absorbing the progesterone properly (I was, but have since discovered I have some immune issues).

I have attached a link to a set of questions prepared by someone else for a follow up appointment - these have lots of different things you can ask about.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95098.0

If you want to find our more about different reasons for failed implantation - I would recommend getting hold of 'is you Body baby Friendly' by Dr Alan E Beer - you can find it easily on Amazon.

Karenanna


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for that......I'll have a little looky for the book!  

I've looked through the follow up questions.  For me the whole tx went fine, even with a perfect blasto put back I still bled.  Guess I'm just clutching at straws expecting to find a straightforward answer.  In reality I know it's not that simple.  

ClareXX


----------

